
Peculiarities of Video Console Pricing - tosh
https://www.stevenbuccini.com/console-wars
======
onion2k
_The second key is that video game developers go where the gamers are._

No, they don't. They go where the money is. That isn't the same thing. To make
a AAA game you have to either develop it to be multi-platform, or you have to
cover the profit you'd get from platforms you don't release on by getting a
fee for making a game exclusive. Sometimes a developer will write for one
platform and then license out the game to another developer to port, but
that's basically the same thing as just having two teams, just with slightly
lower risk and lower profit from successes.

That's only for developers that are independent though. Sony and Microsoft own
a lot studios. That's where the majority of exclusives come from.

What gamers want is a _distant_ after-thought.

